# THE ARMY OF MADNESS



## TyraWadman (Dec 14, 2022)

*MORTALS OF FAF!!!*

*For years I have been hiding amongst your ranks and biding my time...*

*NOW WE STRIKE!!!






SUCCUMB TO YOUR ANGER
EMBRACE THE RAGE
AND CLAIM THE BATTLEFIELD WITH YOUR FLAMING FURY!!!*

*By posting to this thread you acknowledge I may or may not spam angry emojis on all posts within this thread and outside of, regardless of context
RP-style posts of any skill level are fine, but make it count for this could be your last. 

Team hearts vs team  
Let's go!*





​


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

places a  on the grill for you


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 15, 2022)

YES!

KILL!

*SLAUGHTER THEM IN MY NAME!*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 15, 2022)

Did you know?
Ducks invented anger.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

the harvest begins


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2022)

I need to get an angry avatar for this.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> ineed to get an angry avatar for this.


throws tf potion


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 15, 2022)

*WITH BLOOD AND RAGE OF CRIMSOM RED, RIPPED FROM A CORPSE SO FLESHLY DEAD, TOGETHER WITH OUR HELLISH HATE, WE'LL BURN YOU ALL, THAT IS YOUR FATE!*


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

last time


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 15, 2022)

No talk me. Im angy.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

we must harvest the


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

Grrr, yeah! I'm so angry  lets go guys!..

...


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 15, 2022)

*WARRRRRRGH I HATE EVERYFUCKINGTHINGQAAAau* @*)(#U l)(@3 B980WUL_)( h892!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111*


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm coming clean, I infiltrated this thread to initially spy on you guys but I've been told plans have changed. I come to you guys as an ambassador of team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Why all this senseless anger? Let's spread love and happiness to everyone in the forums!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 15, 2022)

*BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!*


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

Pup said:


> I'm coming clean, I infiltrated this thread to initially spy on you guys but I've been told plans have changed. I come to you guys as an ambassador of team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE  MUST BE HARVESTED, THE EXTREME ANGER CREATES RAGE FIRE, RAGE FIRE CREATES HEAT, HEAT BOILS WATER. STEAM POWERS LIFE


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

ben909 said:


> THE  MUST BE HARVESTED, THE EXTREME ANGER CREATES RAGE FIRE, RAGE FIRE CREATES HEAT, HEAT BOILS WATER. STEAM POWERS LIFE


Sounds like a very roundabout and complex way of powering life.. Do you know what could power life in a much simpler, friendlier, and more *love*able way? (hint, the answer is part of loveable  ). You guessed it! Its Love! Here, have some hearts ben909!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

ben909 said:


>


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 15, 2022)

*Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn*


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

's


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Why so mad?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

getting hard to not laugh at this point

...
...
wait


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Why so mad?


Why so serious?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

ben909 said:


> getting hard to not laugh at this point
> 
> ...
> ...
> wait


Something other than anger rest within you my friend


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 15, 2022)

At least anger is feeling something


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm accepting all hate.. it's like that in real life so might as well be here too


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm accepting all hate.. it's like that in real life so might as well be here too


(this is not hate, its undirected angry face reactions to everything in the thread, this has happened before)


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

how does the spam filter let us do this


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm gonna heart every message and there's nothing you can do about it


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 15, 2022)

>8C


Rrrrrrrr


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

"giving this message a :: reaction will cause someones puppy to spontaneously combust "


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Ha! It's wasn't a heart!


ben909 said:


> "giving this message a :: reaction will cause someones puppy to spontaneously combust "


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Ha! It's wasn't a heart!


it was heart eyes, with 2 hearts causing 2 puppies to combust


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

ben909 said:


> it was heart eyes, with 2 hearts causing 2 puppies to combust


But it's called love, not heart.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> But it's called love, not heart.


"the flames"


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

I commend you @Amepix for your work in helping spread the love! <3 let’s go team heart! Fuck yeah xD let’s turn all those frowns upside down!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

the hearts have caused 4 puppies to catch fire now


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 15, 2022)

Love=poo


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

ben909 said:


> the hearts have caused 4 puppies to catch fire now


To bad those puppies are a figment of your imagination


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Love=poo


Thanks, I've been needing to go!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

Spoiler



]"doesn't kinkshame but not part of that"


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> To bad those puppies are a figment of your imagination


Like my friends


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> To bad those puppies are a figment of your imagination


"for now "--angry flareon


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Like my friends


Noooooo


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Love=poo





ben909 said:


> the hearts have caused 4 puppies to catch fire now


Tsk tsk, to think team anger issues would fall as low as to promote propaganda to slander team heart! For shame! Luckily for you guys though, everyone at team heart still loves you~


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 15, 2022)

Nobody loves me that's why I need therapy


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Nobody loves me that's why I need therapy


Good thing I'm non-stop spreading the love!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

"giving this comment a heart or heart eyes reaction will cause a bird to peck a babies eyes out"


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "giving this comment a heart or heart eyes reaction will cause a bird to peck a babies eyes out"


I've outsmarted you again


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I've outsmarted you again


"standard like means you support the contents, or are just liking scoreing posts in games"


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

I SEE YOU GIVING ANGER REACTIONS TO EVERYONES POSTS TYRAWADMAN! Stop hiding and fighting in the shadows and show yourself! So we could give you our looove~


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 15, 2022)

Pup said:


> Tsk tsk, to think team anger issues would fall as low as to promote propaganda to slander team heart! For shame! Luckily for you guys though, everyone at team heart still loves you~


I MUST SPREAD THE LOVING MADNESS AND INSANITY OF CTHULHU AND THE GREAT OLD ONES


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

pup is secretly the bird it seems


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "giving this comment a heart or heart eyes reaction will cause a bird to peck a babies eyes out"


I gave your post a heart, but you never said we couldn’t stop this from happening! Don’t worry random babies, I’ll save you! xD

*starts running in a random direction, unsure of where I’m going*


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

<neglects to say that the eyes are being plucked because or eye tumors>


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I MUST SPREAD THE LOVING MADNESS AND INSANITY OF CTHULHU AND THE GREAT OLD ONES


As long as your spreading love, I approve! <3


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 15, 2022)

Love suicide


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 15, 2022)

Pup said:


> As long as your spreading love, I approve! <3


I SHALL SHOW YOU GEOMETRY YOU ARE INCAPPABLE OF UNDERSTANDING!


----------



## Servyl (Dec 15, 2022)

_*AHAHHAHAHA GRRRRR IM SO MAD WITH THE WORLD GRAHHHHH BARK BARK *PISSES ON UR CARPET JUST BC* GRRRRR FUCK FUCKITY FUCK FUCK I HATE EVERYTHING. EVEYRTHING.*_


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 15, 2022)

Servyl said:


> _*AHAHHAHAHA GRRRRR IM SO MAD WITH THE WORLD GRAHHHHH BARK BARK *PISSES ON UR CARPET JUST BC* GRRRRR FUCK FUCKITY FUCK FUCK I HATE EVERYTHING. EVEYRTHING.*_


+1 plus tomorrow is my birthday so I can hate that as well


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

thr barrel of my  cannon is glowing red, and i have 10% battery, so, might be gone for a bit


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 15, 2022)

And *boom*  thread killer strikes again


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 15, 2022)

_When you're angry and you know it, pop some brains,
When you're angry and you know it, cut some veins,
When you're angry and you know it, bouncing heads will clearly show it!_


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> And *boom*  thread killer strikes again


(i did not leave because of you, i am really low on battery and the charger i have is short so its not comfortable to stand near)


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

Gah.. the anger levels in this thread are getting nearly too much for me to handle. I might need to call in reinforcements.

Very happy, loving, furry reinforcements :3


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Pup said:


> Gah.. the anger levels in this thread are getting nearly too much for me to handle. I might need to call in reinforcements.
> 
> Very happy, loving, furry reinforcements :3


Like me!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

NO, DO NOT STOP
THE  REACTOR


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 15, 2022)

See people think I was joking but people actually hate me I'm used to it


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

???


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Like me!


Yes Amepix! Like you! <3 But not only you, we’ve got one of team hearts trump cards..

I’d like to see people stay mad at THIS! BEHOLD!




THE POWER OF CUTENESS!


----------



## Servyl (Dec 15, 2022)

Pup said:


> Yes Amepix! Like you! <3 But not only you, we’ve got one of team hearts trump cards..
> 
> I’d like to see people stay mad at THIS! BEHOLD!
> 
> ...


*sits there looking profusely grumpy*


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

You guys are heartless creatures! ;w; how could you guys still stay mad after looking at that wittle smoll cute doggy! Impossible!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

because i hate dogs...


----------



## Pup (Dec 15, 2022)

ben909 said:


> because i hate dogs...


Nuuuuu! I was afraid this would be the case.. my only miscalculation!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 15, 2022)

Am poneh not doggo


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 16, 2022)

* Now is not the time to be complacent! We should do something!

Something is lurking, something is near 
Something is feeling stranger, stranger
Stirring up discord, whipping up fear
Whispering softly, "danger, danger!
Outsiders creep up slow and steady
Wings glistening, horns at the ready
Think what they could do to the status quo
Oh, no!
They're gonna steal, plunder, and pillage
They're gonna take over the village
Don't just sit on your butts and do nothing and wait
Let's enter a blind, irrational state
Better get nervous, better get tense
Better not let them catch you blinking
You don't need a reason, fillies and gents
This is no time for sober thinking
Mob!
Mob?
M-M-Mob, mob!
Mob? Mob?
Angry, angry mob!
Mob, m-m-mob, mob!
Mob, mob, angry, angry!
Sharpen your senses, sharpen your tongues
Sharpen your moral indignation
Gather in groups and ready your lungs
Holler with pent-up aggravation
Mob, mob, m-m-mob, mob!
Mob, mob, angry, angry!
Mob, mob, m-m-mob, mob!
Mob, mob, angry, angry!
Fight, see in black and white
That's your pony right
Time to lift your manes and proudly
Throng, numbers make you strong
Millions can't be wrong
Especially when they're screaming loudly
You might not have a bale of hay to borrow
Are you saddled with your sorrow?
Are you scared about tomorrow?
Well, it's all gonna work out painlessly
If you follow my orders brainlessly
Who are we?
We're an angry mob!
What are we?
We're an angry mob!
Look at this corn!
It's on the cob!
Look at that guy!
Uh, my name's Rob.
Mob, mob, m-m-mob, mob!
Mob, mob, angry, angry!
Mob, mob, m-m-mob, mob!
Mob, mob, angry, angry!
Mob, mob, m-m-mob, mob!
Mob, mob, angry, angry!
Mob, mob, m-m-mob, mob!
Mob, mob, angry, angry mob!*


----------



## CreachureComforts (Dec 16, 2022)

•‿•


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

Pup said:


> Nuuuuu! I was afraid this would be the case.. my only miscalculation!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 16, 2022)

_*CHANNEL YOUR AGE*_
*FAF'S DEMISE IS NIGH!!!*​


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

Home |   Fur Community Forums
					

Visit our forum at: fur-community3.freeforums.net




					fur-community3.freeforums.net
				



Join here


----------



## CreachureComforts (Dec 16, 2022)

*Ò ⁔ Ó @%!&#@$!*


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 16, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Home |   Fur Community Forums
> 
> 
> Visit our forum at: fur-community3.freeforums.net
> ...



If an adult is even considering allowing NSFW content with minors present, someone's getting jailtime. Be careful over there!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

i doubt it will end up with nsfw stuff, 
don't even think it can have pictures easly


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i doubt it will end up with nsfw stuff,
> don't even think it can have pictures easly



Images and text apply to NSFW.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Images and text apply to NSFW.


yea i asked the group if it is going to be strictly SFW,  if not then i am going to expain why its a bad idea, as it has no fliters


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


> yea i asked the group if it is going to be strictly SFW,  if not then i am going to expain why its a bad idea, as it has no fliters


*Gives approving headpats of doom*


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

the place is doomed in the end


its just how long it lasts


----------



## Erix (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh yeah let’s go, team heart all the way baby!~ 

I like this guy @Pup 
Like really like this guy @Pup =]

You guys should all listen to @Pup he only speaks facts

#CancelTeam


----------



## Woozle (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Dec 23, 2022)

"did you know faf's fate when you made this"


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "did you know faf's fate when you made this"



The armor figured stood where meadows had become rock and magma. The amber glow of their eyes lock with the pitiful mushroom, saying nothing and everything with just one look. Slowly, they turn and walk away.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Erix (Dec 25, 2022)

Hey army of madness! Merry Christmas!~ 

I give you the gift of

(ﾉ °益°)ﾉ 彡 ┻━┻


----------



## Rimna (Dec 26, 2022)

Erix said:


> Hey army of madness! Merry Christmas!~
> 
> I give you the gift of
> 
> (ﾉ °益°)ﾉ 彡 ┻━┻



Merry Christmas to you too, Erix


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2022)

We all got coal this year.
Perfect.
It will fuel the flames...


----------



## Rimna (Dec 29, 2022)

Hey guys, I hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 29, 2022)

Thank you, same to you


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 29, 2022)

Woozle said:


>


I already did that joke, you hack.>:.O


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Woozle (Dec 29, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I already did that joke, you hack.>:.O



THIS MAKES ME ANGY.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 31, 2022)

*NOW SCREAM! UNLEASH YOUR ANGER! LET YOUR MOURNFUL RAGE FILL THE SKIES! *
(Can someone hold up my head for me?)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 1, 2023)

*REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Rimna (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year guys, I hope you had a good one!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 1, 2023)

_*PENIS!!! *_​


----------

